# please help me get rid of roaches!!!!



## getridroaches (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

We moved into our new apt...(a duplex) less than a month ago. Only after a few short days we noticed a few roaches in the kitchen. We called the landlord right away and an exterminator came and confirmed that it was roaches. He treated the area and we also had purchased 2 dozen combat baits and placed them around the kitchen, bathroom and bsmt. Yes, the roach infestation had dropped a lot however once in a while we are still seeing one or two (that is when we are here) who knows what's happens during the night!

The question I have is does the extermation really get rid 100%? How lond does it take for the roaches to be gone complety? We go a few days with no roach sighting and think it's done and then we see one or two??? The ext is supposed to come back in a week or so the the 1 month treatment...Any advice or info would be so helpful!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My last house was infested, I had it treated
1st nite after I bought the place they were all over
I bombed thewhole house which killed a lot of them
They came & sprayed & put down a paste that the roaches eat (bring back to nest ?) & it kills them
After I think 2 weeks I never saw another one
If they only spray your Apt & they exist in the Apt complex then they will come back


----------



## getridroaches (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. They sprayed and put a few little "sticky" traps. I live in a duplex (one other apt attached to house) and they also treated them. I am seeing a few roaches every couple of days sometimes everyday. Someone told me about bayleaves, I just put some of them out. They treatment was done on 3/30...almost one month. My hubby and I are thinking of leaving the apt if it dosen't go away.....do you think it sounds good or no?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Did they spray outside & around the house ?
Town sewer or septic system ?
Any open drains - basement area they might be coming in ?


----------



## getridroaches (Apr 22, 2010)

nothing outside, only my kitchen, I think my bathroom and he did go in the bsmt but I didn't follow him so I don't know what he did.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh man, I hate roaches more than anything! They can be a pain to get rid of, but it looks like you're on the right track. Best of luck to you!


----------



## getridroaches (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ews (May 12, 2010)

When you call a pest control company out and they spray (and put down that special powder in the crawl spaces) it is not going to solve the problem right away. It will significantly lesson it but it is not going to be a magic bullet immediately.

Wait 2-3 months and you will not see a single roach unless the rest of the building is just really bad. The insect problem should go away gradually. When I lived in Texas we had someone come spray and within 3 months we did not see a single roach in our house (but there were tons of dead ones on the outside lol). They sprayed inside and outside.

Make sure you and your wife are as clean as possibile too. Dirty dishes should be put away immediately and you want to keep the bathroom clean as well.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

From my experience the *entire* structure needs to be treated. Both units in duplex the basement and exterior.


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

getridroaches said:


> Hi,
> We moved into our new apt...(a duplex) less than a month ago... an exterminator came... treated the area... Yes, the roach infestation had dropped a lot however once in a while we are still seeing one or two (that is when we are here) who knows what's happens during the night!
> 
> The question I have is *does the extermation really get rid 100%*? *How lond does it take for the roaches to be gone complety?* ...The ext is supposed to come back in a week or so the the 1 month treatment...Any advice or info would be so helpful!!! Thanks!!!!


i'm a stock trader and i know what the profit motive can do to people- not saying all exterminators are crooks but roaches keep them IN business, and killing roaches puts them OUT of business. just sayin'. i got some Megaroachkill paste from someone and it absolutely stopped the problem for about a year and then i just put down some more and it worked the same.
i won't put the link but they probably don't like links here anyway. i also link to the company site from my own website and that would be double-bad.
interesting, almost nobody ever mentions that roaches devour computer hardware too.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I vote for the paste. I think I am thinking of the same thing. Comes in a tube and looks like construction adhesive. Bengal at Wally World. We haven't had roaches in years (knock on wood).


----------



## oldkentucky (Mar 31, 2011)

boman47k said:


> I vote for the paste. I think I am thinking of the same thing. Comes in a tube and looks like construction adhesive. Bengal at Wally World. We haven't had roaches in years (knock on wood).


i don't know what's in Bengal (i gotta look it up) but it might be similar. btw, that Megaroachkill website now only sells the DIY formula whle it's dealing with epa stuff. so ya can make it but they won't make it for ya. :laughing:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Dupont Advion is a terrific bait for german roaches.


----------

